# Jungle Madness - Furry Project



## Mateko (Jun 7, 2018)

_Hello everyone. I'm a writer that is planning to write and publish a trilogy and I would love to get critiques, comments everything!_​
*Introduction*
This is a story about Nova, a 15 years old panda, son of a panda and a polar bear. He's a mixed species that inherited both his parents traits, mostly from his father, leaving only his paws and feet white.
He lived his entire childhood in this small city called Grofield. His life was pretty quiet but what would you expect from a young boy? He was alright, surrounded by good friends and loved by his family. After his first year of high school his father earns a promotion in another city where he can guarantee a better financial support for his beloved ones but this new job won't allow his father to come back home anymore, reason why they decide to move in Manard city.
It's a hard hit for Nova. He, not only lived his entire life in that city, but also did his first year of high school. The new friends he made, his childhood friends, getting used to the new place nothing mattered anymore. Nova was forced to start anew, to reset completely and even if he accepted it still hurt him deeply.
The main story starts with his new life in this big city and his father's desire to subscribe his son to this prestigious school named Wonder Phoenix that practice a new discipline called Jungle Madness.

*Jungle Madness Index*

*Prologue*
You can read the prologue here www.furaffinity.net: Jungle Madness - Prologue - Get the gold by Mateko

Thank you for whoever will read it. I will update this post whenever a new chapter is up! Please consider to support my project and the book I'm writing. Feel free to look at my drawings or to check my Patreon Mateko is creating Jungle Madness | Patreon (Now freshly updated) to see my character reveals updated until now (Also I offer special rewards for the kind people that will help me.)​


----------



## Mateko (Jul 4, 2018)

Chapter 1  update - www.furaffinity.net: Jungle Madness - Chapter 1 - Matter of trust by Mateko


----------



## Mateko (Jul 29, 2018)

Chapter 1 p2 update - www.furaffinity.net: Jungle Madness - Chapter 1 P2 - Missing by Mateko

The end of July is here! Consider the idea of supporting me on Patreon if you like the book! (It has been updated with lots of new stuff.)


----------



## Mateko (Aug 22, 2018)

Chapter 1 p3 update - www.furaffinity.net: Jungle Madness - Chapter 1 P3 - Soft heart by Mateko


----------



## Mateko (Dec 17, 2018)

Chapter 1 p4 update - www.furaffinity.net: Jungle Madness - Chapter 1 P4 - On the ring by Mateko (super slow, I know sorry xd)


----------



## PercyD (Dec 28, 2018)

This looks neat! I love bears in general, so this appeals to me. I'll check it out~.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 28, 2018)

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Mateko (Jan 8, 2019)

Thank you all for showing interest! It makes me happy. (I'll be resuming soon with a new chapter!)


----------



## Mateko (Mar 11, 2019)

Chapter 1 P5 update www.furaffinity.net: Jungle Madness - Chapter 1 P5 - Private matters by Mateko


----------

